#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-26
<TLE> dpm: hallo
<dpm> hey TLE :)
<TLE> ahh, we need to figure something out with the next language pack update, but I'll not be as much available for chat this week, I'll have a large ping
<dpm> ok, we can also do e-mail if you prefer
<TLE> nah it's ok, as long as you don't mind, point is that we need to figure out if wa have packs built from the end of last week and if we can get them placed in -proposed
<dpm> yeah. I need to have a chat with pitti today to sort out the Oneiric langpacks as well
<TLE> how is it, did you get the permissions to upload the packs or do we still go to pitti for that?
<TLE> for natty, since we are so late in the cycle, I don't think we need to wait until the end of this week to get fresh packs, but can just use the ones from thursday
<dpm> I'll need to check, as I've only done it once, but generally, it's better to talk to pitti, as he's obviously got more packaging experience than me. Ack on Natty langpacks
<TLE> great, let me know what happens
<Odisha1> hello dpm
<Odisha1> how r u..
<dpm> hi Odisha1
<Odisha1> now i m creating a guidline page for oriya translation
<Odisha1> :)
<artnay_> oh god, there should be something like "stringlocking" available in LP when translating docs...
<artnay_> absolute horror when docs team swaps a few words and then you need to translate again ~30 words.
<sagaci> but then again it may not apply or the translation may be slightly different for some languages, albeit a small change-around by the docs team
<kelemengabor> sagaci: there are nice solutions for this on the maket, too bad that LP does not do something like this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/K%C3%A9perny%C5%91k%C3%A9p-default%20%E2%80%93%20Lokalize.png
<kelemengabor> artnay_: there is one trick you might want to try, the Translation Details link at the top of the template - click the filter link after your name, and you can see the old translations you made to the given template.
<kelemengabor> it is far from being a real translation memory, but that's all we got right now
<hggdh> hello. I received this email: "Hello! My name is Daniil. I'm from Russia. I'm read
<hggdh> http://team.ubuntu.ru/qa, and i see orfografic error "Сообщение или
<hggdh> комментарий при обнружении ". Need - "обнАружении"."
<hggdh> can someone take care of it?
<Jessica_Lily> dpm glibc upstream said no to na'vi
<trijntje> ping dpm, is there any news on the project for localised ubuntu images?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-28
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> hi dpm
<dpm> hey sagaci :)
<artnay_> is there any way to raise the &batch= from 300 to higher number?
<artnay_> +filter?person=name&batch=300&memo=50&start=150
<artnay_> I have like 950 translations in this one template and would like to do ctrl+f for those
<sagaci> artnay_, would be useful
<artnay_> batch seems to use 300 as the highest possible value when indexing templates/filtering user contributed translations
<TLE> dpm: goodmorning
<dpm> hey TLE, good morning!
<dpm> artnay_, there isn't any plan to raise that number. I think the limit was set for performance purposes and to avoid timeouts and oopses. You might want to check if there is an existing bug in LP for that
<TLE> dpm: so what was the story about the lang packs
<TLE> phew, finished the release notes for GNOME, just in time
<head_victim> Anyone know a good place to talk about wishlist items for translating on launchpad?
<head_victim> I'd like to be able to easily report bugs in translations as I'm doing them. For example if a string has a typo on them I want to be able to tick a box and it autogenerate a bug report.
<TLE> I think you report it as a wishlist bug against launchpad translations
<head_victim> I'm starting to think it's just me being lazy :/
<TLE> head_victim: maybe, I mean I can sort of see your point, but for me what you are asking would be very far down the prioritized list that I would like to see in launchpad translations, efter e.g. a feedback on proofreading-system
<sagaci> what was the date/freeze when the new base packs for translations start happening? I remember reading it somewhere
<kelemengabor> sagaci: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<sagaci> that tells me when the freezes happen but the most recent base packs are dated 24/08, just wondering when newer packs will be available
<andrejz> Hello dpm!
<andrejz> i have some questions about the email about meadow mari team
<dpm> hi andrejz
<dpm> sure
<dpm> btw andrejz, kelemengabor, are you up for the call tomorrow?
<andrejz> how/where can plural forms be specified ?
<kelemengabor> dpm: probably yes :)
<andrejz> yes
<dpm> andrejz, they just need to file a support request against the launchpad project and any lp developer can set those in lp. If they ping me about it, I've also got permissions to do it, so this might speed things up
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor, cool, thanks
<andrejz> well they only have 1 plural form so it should be easy
<andrejz> to quote team admin: Meadow Mari and Hill Mari both have only 1 plural form when it is used with numbers.
<andrejz> 0 words = 0 мут
<andrejz> 1 word = 1 мут
<andrejz> 2 words = 2 мут
<andrejz> dpm, a question has already been asked - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/172120
<dpm> andrejz, ok, let me see if I can get to it by tomorrow's call, where I'd like to do a review of pending support requests
<andrejz> great
<andrejz> i am writing a reply right now
<andrejz> can you also please forward me the actions from the last meeting?
<andrejz> dpm
<andrejz> i am writing an email about translations of universe packages in launchpad
<andrejz> i am wondering are they going to be translatable under translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu or seperately
<dpm> andrejz, they'll be translatable under the same urls
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> i.e. there won't be a distinction between universe and main
<andrejz> another question: when do 12.04 translations branch from the current ones
<andrejz> some of the KDE tempaltes still have a priority 0.
<andrejz> it would be good to sort that out at least before 12.04 is opened so we have a fresh start
<andrejz> maybe you can apply this with the script
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US
<andrejz> and then we can create a new list to set priorities
<Odisha1> dpm, want language approval for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-or ..
<dpm> andrejz, sure, I'll try to do this before our call tomorrow. I've got more time now that developer.ubuntu.com is online, but also a lot to catch up on translations :)
<andrejz> that's great to hear
<andrejz> (that you have more time)
<dpm> :-)
<andrejz> dpm i just sent an email to ubuntu-translations about the Universe packages
<dpm> thanks andrejz
<andrejz> please add if you think anything crucial is missing
<dpm> ok
<andrejz> i am not fully aware of all the details
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-29
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, I have to apologize, I cannot make it for today's call. Would you mind if I move it to tomorrow, 1h earlier?
<kelemengabor> no problem for me
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor
#ubuntu-translators 2011-09-30
<Andre_Gondim> hi dpm
<dpm> hi Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, everything is ok?
<andrejz> dpm, kelemengabor call in 5 minutes is still on?
<kelemengabor> I'm in
<dpm> andrejz, kelemengabor I thought I'd have to postpone it, but let's do it :)
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, everything's fine here, how are you?
<Andre_Gondim> so nice :D
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, I just want to know, why in oneiric we have 3 gcc version to translate
<Andre_Gondim> why we just have the last version?
<dpm> kelemengabor, you sorted out the gcc templates, perhaps you can give Andre_Gondim an answer. Andre_Gondim, in any case, we do have all versions in Ubuntu, and we're including all templates
<kelemengabor> Andre_Gondim: because there are 3 versions in the archives
<kelemengabor> previously, they were all set up improperly, to use the gcc domain, so there was only one template
<kelemengabor> but this was wrong, gcc actually doesn't use the gcc domain, but gcc-X.Y, according to the actual version numbers
<kelemengabor> this was sorted out, so we have three gcc-X.Y domains
<kelemengabor> and those translations will actually work, for those who want gcc errors localized
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, dialing...
<dpm> andrejz, can you hear us?
<Andre_Gondim> but they don't share the translate like others project?
<kelemengabor> Andre_Gondim: good question, probably not
<kelemengabor> at least I didn't set it up
<Andre_Gondim> ok, now I unterstaind
<kelemengabor> and I don't seem to have rights to do it :(
<trijntje> dpm: is there any news on the localised iso images?
<trijntje> ow wait, you guy's are on the phone, sorry
<kelemengabor> trijntje: I see you :)
<kelemengabor> trijntje: dpm says that the tools are there, but Canonical hasn't decided what can we change, until that, there won't be a big announcement, and our isos won't be called official remixes
<kelemengabor> and advertised and all
<kelemengabor> probably this project will be done for the next cycle, but not for this on
<kelemengabor> e
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thanks! Too bad it wont be done for oneiric, I think its a cool project. But I guess I'll need to be patient ;)
<kelemengabor> dpm: I know now, what did I forgot to ask: what about these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Wanted/
<kelemengabor> is there anyone to push these into the packages?
<dpm> kelemengabor, not really, no. There was some push to have all translations in, but now that most languages are translated, afaik the developers don't upload new translations unless there is a specific request. Chromium can be deleted from there because the desktop file is now handled in LP, FF+Thunderbird will -hopefully- be handled in LP at some point next cycle. LO, well, I need to talk to the maintainer to get to know the current status
<kelemengabor> we have bugs and nervous translators for LO :(
<kelemengabor> like bug #784081
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784081 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Translations of menu items have to be imported (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784081
<kelemengabor> and bug #774020
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 774020 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Menu of Draw in zh_TW translation is not included in Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774020
<dpm> hm yeah, we should probably check if the zh_TW issue is at least fixed in Oneiric
<dpm> ok, oneiric stats are ready, and now we can update them daily!
<dpm> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/stats/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-translation-stats.html
<dpm> it seems that there are ~10 less teams to have reached the 80% cut-off, so I guess next week we'll have to have an extra call for translations
<andrejz> cool, just need to nail down qt
<dpm> yeah, I need to re-check the packages that need to be blacklisted, and if there is any missing. Oddly enough, app-install-data-ubuntu does not appear in the untranslated count of Catalan, although we haven't finished translating it
<andrejz> dpm, i think less teams are in the range becasue the help was added
<dpm> yes, it's quite possible
<dpm> let me have a look what's going on with app-install-data-ubuntu...
<andrejz> dpm i am looking at kdeqt
<andrejz> are you sure it needs to be counted?
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, it's on the CD and it's used by unity-2d
<andrejz> strings look highly technical (for developers who want to develop with qt IMO)
<dpm> ah, good point
<andrejz> so i am not sure it makes sense to count those as the average user is probably not going to encounter those
<andrejz> maybe there could be two stats (if not to difficult) - novice user and expert user visibility
<dpm> andrejz, hm... looking at it, I'm not sure: it looks to me as the equivalent to the gtk package - it's essential to have all the Cancel, OK buttons and such things. On the other hand, Qt is only needed by the Unity 2D shell, the underlying part and the applications is still GTK
<dpm> let me think about it while I investigate why app-install-data-ubuntu is not on the stats, which I think is more important
<andrejz> i agree about app-install-data
#ubuntu-translators 2011-10-01
<TLE> Hey, if any of you have been botherede by this bug as well, maybe you could confirm it so we can get attention on it quick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/864049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 864049 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Please provide translator comment for string "QT_LAYOUT_DIRECTION" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<andrejz> i subbed TLE
<andrejz> i think dpm wrote about it somewhere
<andrejz> maybe in an email
<TLE> thanks
<TLE> ok, what was the message?
<andrejz> it supposed to be translated LTR
<TLE> ok, thanks
<andrejz> but he wrote to the developers to add a comment
<andrejz> but i am not sure where i read it
<andrejz> it was either on irc or mail
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-24
<olbi> hello
<olbi> is here some1 from polish loco team?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-25
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, quick question, do you think yelp-xslt should be listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslationDeadline ?
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/yelp-xsl/+pots/yelp-xsl
<kelemengabor> dpm: I never thought so
<kelemengabor> IMHO, not that important to warrant a rebuild
<kelemengabor> we should be fine just with shipping what upstream provides
<dpm> kelemengabor, in that case we might as well disable it from LP, but did it not contain some visible strings that can be seen when displaying the help?
<kelemengabor> dpm: for sure, but all of them are merged into an xml file: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/yelp-xsl/filelist
<kelemengabor> and we currently don't care to rebuild the package, and maybe it's good this way
<dpm> so your recommendation would be to disable the template?
<kelemengabor> My take is if we can't make sure that a translation actually reaches our users, we should not  ask people to make it in the first place. So yeah, because it's more honest to say "please do it in upstream".
<kelemengabor> but we may disagree on this :)
<dpm> I think if we put it in the list, the Desktop team could do the merge, but as I cannot ensure it, and being pragmatic, let's disable it. In any case, I myself would rather say "more practical" than "more honest", as no one is trying to be dishonest here ;)
<dpm> ok, disabled
<andrejz> Hi! When compiz crashes in precise I see the following window - http://screencloud.net/v/9DyT - does anyone know where the strings could originate from. From my search it seems apport is not the source
<dpm> hi andrejz, it is an apport hook. I think they are shipped by each package, not by apport. So in this case, it might be in the Compiz package
<dpm> but I would bet it is not marked for translation
<kelemengabor> or from the apport-symptoms package, which is intentionally left untranslated. You can't file a bug report in other languages than English anyways.
<dpm> yep, that sounds a better candidate for a package
<Geochr> Hi translators,
<Geochr> keep in your mind the following bug when you translate in "Reviewer mode"
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/975970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975970 in Launchpad itself "Messages reviewed in translator mode if you don't check manually "Someone should review this translation"" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-26
<trijntje> the new strings for the documentation have landed, but they are not shown on the template list
<trijntje> 'upstream' docs on launchpad: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs/quantal
<trijntje> the 'ubuntu-help' template on the template list:https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help
<dpm> kelemengabor, trijntje, head_victim (or any other translator). Are you around to give a hand with a user interface freeze exception? It should not take more than a few minutes
<kelemengabor> yeah, sure
<trijntje> yep
<dpm> cool, thanks. So here's the deal: you've probably heard about the discussion about online search results, and we're now creating a settings dialog to optionally disable it to address community concerns
<dpm> That is done as part of a user interface freeze exception on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/1054746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054746 in Google Documents Lens "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable results from Canonical partners in lenses" [High,In progress]
<dpm> I myself gave it a +1, as I think if this should be blocked, it should not be because of translations
<dpm> (3 new strings are added)
<dpm> jbicha from the docs team gave it a -1, but he's just mentioned that he'll change his vote if 2 non-Canonical translators give it a +1. I would just like to ask you to have a look at the bug and give it a +1 if you honestly think that this should be accepted from the translations side
<dpm> I'm not trying to coerce anyone into voting, so if you don't believe this should be accepted, it is not a problem
<dpm> Obviously, I'd like it to be accepted, which is why I'm asking, but I'd like a sincere vote
<trijntje> I'm reading the bug now
<dpm> great, thanks
<trijntje> dpm: will it add a single string or multiple?
<trijntje> nevermind, I see it already
<dpm> trijntje, it will add 3 new strings, the ones listed on the bug description:
<dpm> #: ../src/activity-log-manager.vala:57
<dpm> msgid "Search Results"
<dpm> msgstr ""
<dpm> #: ../src/searchresults-widget.vala:60
<dpm> #, c-format
<dpm> msgid "When searching in the Dash:"
<dpm> msgstr ""
<dpm> #: ../src/searchresults-widget.vala:67
<dpm> #, c-format
<dpm> msgid "Include commercial suggestions from Ubuntu partners."
<dpm> msgstr ""
<trijntje> I will add a +1 from a translation perspective, also because I think the privacy concerns are valid
<trijntje> but this cycle has been realy bad for docs team with all UIFE, and it's really a motivation killer if your work becomes irrelevant just like that
<dpm> I know, I do feel their pain. The work has not become irrelevant, though, as the changes were mostly about new things, but it did really add a lot of work to their plate :(
<dpm> trijntje, would you mind adding the +1 to the bug report as a comment, so that we follow the UIFe process? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/1054746
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1054746 in Google Documents Lens "[FFe] [UIFe] No easy way to disable results from Canonical partners in lenses" [High,In progress]
<kelemengabor> fine by me. it's not that hard to translate these <15 words, and avoiding disastrously bad press is more important.
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor, may I also ask you to add the comment on the bug, so that the UIFe can go ahead? (at least from translators and documenters, the release team has got the final say)
<trijntje> dpm: I've added a comment to the bug
<dpm> trijntje, many thanks for the honest feedback on the comment too, and for unblocking the Desktop team on the UIFe!
<trijntje> dpm: you're welcome. Are the problems with all these UIFE on the radar of the community team? I'm really worried a lot of people will lose their motivation this way
<dpm> trijntje, they are, but often they are outside of our control unfortunately. In terms of community contribution, they fall on our domain, but in terms of enforcing the policy, it falls into the domain of the release team. And believe me, they are well aware of them, as freeze exceptions generate more work not only for contributors in the different areas of Ubuntu, but also for them!
<trijntje> dpm: that good to know. I'll just have a little faith and hope things work out for everybody.
<kelemengabor> gave a +1 too. It's the minimum to give people an easy way to opt out of ads :)
<dpm> thanks everyone
#ubuntu-translators 2012-09-28
<olbi> what is doing undescore in translations?
#ubuntu-translators 2013-09-25
<dpm> good morning
#ubuntu-translators 2014-09-25
<Aaron> hello ya'll
#ubuntu-translators 2017-09-27
<scootergrisen> Is it to late to get translation changes into ubuntu before the release with GNOME it in?
#ubuntu-translators 2018-09-30
<vink> hello
